
Solar Roadways - ColinWright
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-roadways
======
orware
I just saw the "Solar FREAKIN' Roadways" video posted on digg...this is a
really cool idea :-), I'm surprised this thread hasn't received more comments.

